# another new rider... setup advice?



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

fresh21 said:


> hey sure you answered this a billion times already but just looking for some decent name brands.. Im just getting into the sport and dont know anything about the brands, ive read some stuff and seen some previous post on decent boards. But me being 18 and 180 lbs. at 5'10" living in the philly area and just looking to learn and setups that come to mind for under 500? Just looking for any suggestions so i know im not buying junk. Thanks


Really shop around for boots. For beginners you can get away with a lot, but boots that don't fit. As the husband who had to deal with the wife’s boot issue the first time we rented gear, it really opened my eyes to the value of a good boot. 

Other than that, its personal preference. I’ve never been over the Mississippi River, but local shops can help find a board for our type of snow and riding. 

I’d start with an all mountain board, some mid-range bindings, and good boots.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

*I have to agree with zakk, I think boots should be your best investment as a beginner... Sure you want a good board but your gonna grow out of a beginner board really fast. So there is no point in spending that kind of money right now. Bindings are a give and take for me... I didn't need to up grade my bindings till this year and I have been riding for 3 years now, but didn't really start getting into the sport till last year. I didn't need a "good" set of bindings because I wasn't riding hard or doing any back country till now. 

I LOVE my flows and think they are a GREAT beginner binding but your could find cheaper. Also if you have a big foot I would go with a normal cinch binding. Flows can destroy your boots if they are to big for the binding.

Anywho, hope I helped a little. :dunno:​*


----------



## SummitAtSnoq (Oct 26, 2008)

Bones_Heal said:


> *I have to agree with zakk, I think boots should be your best investment as a beginner... Sure you want a good board but your gonna grow out of a beginner board really fast. So there is no point in spending that kind of money right now. Bindings are a give and take for me... I didn't need to up grade my bindings till this year and I have been riding for 3 years now, but didn't really start getting into the sport till last year. I didn't need a "good" set of bindings because I wasn't riding hard or doing any back country till now.
> 
> I LOVE my flows and think they are a GREAT beginner binding but your could find cheaper. Also if you have a big foot I would go with a normal cinch binding. Flows can destroy your boots if they are to big for the binding.
> 
> Anywho, hope I helped a little. :dunno:​*




Agree with the above too.
its so vital that you get the boots right.
Try on like thirty pairs if you can
seriously set a day aside and hit up different shops and don't listen to someone who recommends a boot before they look at your foot shape.
as for bones, yeah, im not a fan of flow bindings or certain brands.
After you've tinkered around at your local shops.
i recommend sierrasnowboard.com
they have amazing shit from last year at a good price.
i just got an 08 Jeremy jones with 08 un inc est's for 414 bucks.
Cheers
and stick with the sport!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey there,
New to the site, but I was in the exact same boat about 2 years back. I had no idea what I was looking for, and I had friends suggesting expensive boards that I didn't even need. I ended up buying a package online, Ride Agenda with Ride LX bindings, and a K2 Domain boot. It's been great for me, and has held up really well. I bought it all from snowboardfusion.com, but I also checked out wavejammer.com and dogfunk.com. Hope this helps!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

Something with a soft easy flex will help you to control the board at slow speeds and get really comfortable with edge transitions. But as everyone else said the boots are the foundation to the entire process. Its critical to have the perfect fit. I work at a local ski shop which you may not be to far from. Id be happy to explain things to you as well as show you what is out there so you can decide what would be best for you. I have a decent amount of left over stuff from last year you may be interested in. please contact me if you have any questions at all.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

I agree with everyone else. If your boots are bad for you, it will be painfull all the time. You could get 2008 boots cheaper now too. You should proably get a all mountain freestyle board. If you go to a good all snowboard shop(not sportsmart) nothing there can be that bad.


----------

